# Video Wall Set Up



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Question for Sonnie:

It seems I'm seeing more & more interest in video wall software, It is also apparent we don't know much about it or how to set it up. 

Can we seek out a sponsor? Seems like a perfect fit for this forum.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Why don't you research some of the products out there. I am not really familiar with them. IIRC planar has something.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

This 9ch unit here is about the cheapest I would go and has a fair bit of features.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Yeah, I probably need to read up on it. I would not want to have multiple monitors though. I can see it being pretty cool to have multiple games on the big screen (projector big) & be able to toggle any one of them to full screen, or choose which audio to listen to with a remote at any time.

Just don't know whats available without doing the research. I feel like this is going to become a "thing" in A/V with the size increases in displays. That's why I think a company would have an interest in helping out with its "introduction" in a forum of this size & following. I see it as a money maker.


----------

